# recessed magnetic door switch



## invictus (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a recessed magnetic door switch for 24 volts.


A webpage would b helpful
Thanks for your help


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

:laughing: http://bit.ly/1gxiCyn


----------



## invictus (Dec 9, 2012)

A wise guy. Eh
Whoop whoop whoop


I only seem to find 100 volt. Will 24 volt operate it?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

invictus said:


> A wise guy. Eh
> Whoop whoop whoop
> 
> I only seem to find 100 volt. Will 24 volt operate it?


???

No voltage "operates" it. It's a switch. The voltage rating of the switch is the maximum voltage that can be applied to it. If it's rated for 100 volts (kind of an odd rating, I would imagine it's more like 125 volts) then using it on a 24 volt system is fine.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

invictus said:


> I'm looking for a recessed magnetic door switch for 24 volts. A webpage would b helpful Thanks for your help


. Recessed ( hidden ) magnetic door switch for what ? A security system , I'm assuming ? Sentrol and GE are two manufacturers I've used over the years on security jobs . Not sure if this is what you need , or a line voltage ( 125v ) plunger style switch ?


----------



## pnorwil (Jan 12, 2014)

LVS www.lvscontrols.com


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> :laughing: http://bit.ly/1gxiCyn


Brings me here


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

The LVS closet relay switch is pretty handy. Accepts high voltage with switch leg triggered by 24 volt normally open or normally closed relay. Essentially you have a relay and a 24 volt transformer to feed the magnetic/mechanical switch. http://www.closetlightrelay.com/index.html


----------



## pnorwil (Jan 12, 2014)

We install at least one in almost every house we wire. 
what works best for me is a 4sq w/bracket box, the LVS snaps into a 1/2 KO we do the low volt wiring during rough-in. The door magnet is a bit tricky.. a 3/8 drill bit w/a dab of glue, wiring wise its staggered but splices. :thumbup:


----------

